# Anything under drivers seat??



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

i got a sub....i got a sub box....i got an amp...sub is going into trunk....amp is rather small....and i wanted to put it under the drivers seat...fits fine....my only problem would be....is there n e thing underneath that drivers seat...that would be costly if it were to say....get screwed.....i have a 1996 200sx se-R....all input is apretiated


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

well....I have my amp...under my drivers seat...and I must say...nuthing is damaged...only problem is...ventilation problems...that you...might have....


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

dude, are you high? Proper punctuation > you

You wont have a problem putting the amp under the front seat. I had it under there last summer and didnt have a problem with it overheating. The only thing you will have to watch out for is people spilling drinks.


----------



## 01ZMO (Jun 13, 2005)

Seen two other ways of doing it, the first one i don't think anybody would recommend, cause it just seems wrong, second one isn't too much better and makes it obvious you've got an amp

1)Bolt the amp upside down under your seat - not a good idea :thumbup: but i've seen it done.

2)Where the rear footwell is, the carpet slops up to meet with the bottom of the rear bench - mount the amp on the slopping part - means no passengers but thats the price for having proper sound.

But if you had the money and motivation to try it - false floors?


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

ok i screwed the under drivers seat idea and put it in the trunk....i hooked everything up, not working, power is getting to the amp, fuse in the amp is fine, any suggestions of what the hell the problem could be?

no i was not high...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

are you sure everything is hooked up CORRECTLY? Are you RCAs backwards? Sure your sub works? Check all the connections going from HU-amp-sub


----------

